# Freemason Denied Masonic Funeral Service by Pastor



## My Freemasonry (Jun 2, 2011)

A Mason in Miami, Florida who passed away at the age of 80 was denied a Masonic funeral service by the pastor of his Baptist church, of which he was a member for 30 years. 

From the Westside Gazette in Ft. Lauderdale, "Bro. Thomas Hamiltonâ€™s death stirs Mt. Carmel dialogue," by Derek Joy:

_A curious thing happened when Bro. Thomas Hamilton died April 23, of circulatory and respiratory failure.

Hamilton, 80, was an usher and member of Mount Carmel Missionary Baptist Church in Miami, for more than 30 years. He remained a faithful member of Mount Carmel when the Rev. James C. Kinchen, Jr., was selected to replace Bishop Victor T. Curry who left to form his current church home of New Birth Cathedral of Faith.

â€œThey wouldnâ€™t let us give him his last rites as a Masonic Brother,â€ said the Illustrious Bobby Meeks, Florida State Grand Master of the International Free and Accepted Modern Masons and Order of Eastern Star. â€œThe pastor said he didnâ€™t believe in it.â€

Kinchen didnâ€™t return a call for comment.

â€œWhen that happens, you find another church,â€ said Bro. Tony Williams, a long time member of Sweet Home Missionary Baptist Church in Southwest Miami Dade County.

And that is what happened. Hamiltonâ€™s funeral services were held at Peaceful Zion Missionary Baptist Church, where the last rites of the Masonic family were held and the Rev. Dr. C. P. Preston, Jr., delivered the eulogy.

â€œI was very upset,â€ said Hamiltonâ€™s daughter, Noble Lady Patricia Hamilton Dismuke. â€œHe didnâ€™t come or call the entire time daddy was sick and in the hospital. I was very upset about it.

â€œI thought a minister was supposed to visit the sick and shut in. I thought that was what the church was about. Everybody wanted to know why we didn't have his funeral at Mount Carmel. I tried to keep down confusion, so I just told people we were having his funeral at Peaceful Zion because itâ€™s a bigger church.â€

Consequently, the questions surface.

What happens when a deceased church memberâ€™s survivors are denied the availability of the church for funeral services? What actions can surviving family members and church members take? Is such an action in keeping with Christian values?

One school of thought was voiced by a Brother who grew up in Antioch Baptist Church of Liberty City and requested anonymity.

â€œI donâ€™t know if thatâ€™s (Masonic last rites) enough to take a tenured memberâ€™s Home Going Service out of the church,â€ he said. â€œThatâ€™s enough to start a riot in the church. Family members will start a riot.â€_​
Don't get bogged down in jurisdictional and regularity arguments in this situation. I'm certain the pastor wasn't objecting on the basis of Hamilton's membership in an unrecognized Masonic obedience. While he was an International F&AMM grand lodge Mason, even the Prince Hall Grand Lodge Grand Chaplain expressed his dismay, as all Masons should. 

_The Rev. Dr. C. J. Carpenter, pastor of Emanuel Missionary Baptist Church in Miami offers a bit of diversity to the dilemma. Carpenter is also the Florida State Grand Chaplain for the Prince Hall Affiliated Masons.

â€œNo. I donâ€™t think thatâ€™s reason to deny the family of a church member to have his funeral in the church,â€ said Carpenter. â€œI understand. A lot of the pastors wonâ€™t let the brothers come in and give the last rites.

â€œI know Kinchen. Heâ€™s a good teacher and preacher. A lot of the brothers and sisters have left Mount Carmel. You have to understand the Baptist Church. Some of these preachers think the church is theirs. 

â€œItâ€™s not. Itâ€™s Godâ€™s House. The church belongs to the community. The people in the community make up the church body. By rendering a service you stand to gain membership from the surviving family and friends.â€_​
Amen, Brother. Amen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a very sad story but it does not suprise me.

I wish that the author used a better choice of words than "last rites", I can think of several other terms that would not "stirr up" cowans as much.


----------



## Zack (Jun 3, 2011)

"Illustrious Bobby Meeks, Florida State Grand Master of the International Free and Accepted Modern Masons and Order of Eastern Star. â€œ

??????????????????


----------



## Beathard (Jun 3, 2011)

Very sad indeed  Don't want to stir up jurisdiction stuff, I'm just curious, what kind of mason was he, IF&AMM?  Answered my own question: http://starsofelegance.org/?page_id=13.  I'm going to talk to my pastor today to make sure I don't have this problem.


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 3, 2011)

If I'm in the hospital and the pastor doesn't darken the doorstep of the room I'm in while I'm in it...he better think twice about thinking he's going to deliver my Eulogy...I'll come back and haunt him!  

Seriously...when I'm dead and gone I won't know what happens...my family knows my wishes and if they run into a problem then I told them to do what is easiest for them.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 5, 2011)

MikeMay said:


> he better think twice about thinking he's going to deliver my Eulogy...I'll come back and haunt him!


 

Yo! Here's *only* a thought. Ask him now. If the answer is no, _*cut off*_ his allowance. 

Just trying to think ahead brother.

:9:


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 5, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Yo! Here's *only* a thought. Ask him now. If the answer is no, _*cut off*_ his allowance.
> 
> Just trying to think ahead brother.
> 
> :9:


 
I think I'm good for now since I have zero plans to lay down my working tools and check out of here anytime in the near future...however, later in life (should I still be around...) who knows who the pastor will be at that time...but that is a good thought to plan ahead!

:17:


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah!  Agreed ... if you're still around.


:001_tongue:


----------

